

Show HN: A bookmarklet for Jimmy-rigging Github's editor with Vim mode - misfo
http://misfo.github.com/jim

======
beaumartinez
It uses Jim—Its GitHub readme[1] has a list of the features it supports.

I tried a _ciw_ and that didn't work; text objects aren't supported.

[1] <https://github.com/misfo/jim#readme>

~~~
misfo
No text objects yet: <https://github.com/misfo/jim/issues/11>

This was the implement-everything-from-Vim-that's-really-annoying-not-to-have
release. Text objects are scheduled for the implement-everything-from-Vim-
that's-pretty-annoying-not-to-have release.

------
phalasz
Looks quite useful for people who use vim a lot.

Seems basic vim features work well enough.

Will keep an eye on it for sure.

------
kittxkat
I don't know what to do with it, but it seems pretty cool.

